
Creator of Online Money Gets 20 Years in Prison - AJAlabs
https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/05/07/1327253/creator-of-online-money-gets-20-years-in-prison
======
AJAlabs
When I first saw this article I thought they were talking about bitcoin.

